# Protection Visa Grant timeframe?



## ehsanabbasi (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi,
One of my friends has arrived in Australia from Pakistan and applied for protection visa in end of May 2012. He was inteviewed in first week of July by immigration department regarding his case. After interview he was asked by case officer to provide more documenational proof and he, in response, provided all the documents to his CO at the end of August 2012.

How long will it going to take to process the Visa and what kind of checks they would be performing right now.

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

You won't find many people applying for that visa on here but these things take time. They have to verify all his claims with the different authorities and carry out substanial security checks. Most visas for people in High Risk countries take a long time, some up to a couple of years. 
I hope he has a good outcome soon.


----------

